# Looks like they've done the new UKTV stuff wrong!



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

Switched on tv today. got the tivo messages saying the changes had taken place. But its not correct! I now have on my TiVo EPG 107 Sky2 and 107 Watch! Anyone else got the same!?


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

Yes, Watch is on 107 according to the TiVo when it should be 109.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It will be fixed tomorrow - but not a real problem as there are no listings to record from.


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

really? at least they are looking after us in a tiny way then lol


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Sorry to slightly "side-jack" the post, but when I was checking this out today on my system, I find I have THREE versions of the truth

What my Sky STB says (which is the real truth)
What my Tivo says (which is not quite right, as we know)
What Tivoweb says (which is different from either of the other two!) - where does Tivowebs "channel guide" script get it's information from? And why doesn't it match what's in my Tivo??

Thanks

Phil G

PS If I list "All channels", for example, it says channel 110 is UKGLD1 - if I click on that channel though it correctly tells me that it's really channel 133 - so it's only somewhat confused


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

ozsat said:


> It will be fixed tomorrow - but not a real problem as there are no listings to record from.


Well, it didn't get corrected here (or at least there is no mail about it!)

Phil G


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

nor me! nothing fixed!! daily call completed fine so just didnt receive any instruction to fix the guide!!! It doesnt even have an program data for Watch! it just says Watch for each timeslot


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

PhilG said:


> What Tivoweb says (which is different from either of the other two!) - where does Tivowebs "channel guide" script get it's information from? And why doesn't it match what's in my Tivo??


Did you restart TivoWeb? I think you have to do a full restart after a lineup change.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It will be fixed in today's updates (I said yesterday "tomorrow")

Today's update will download this evening.

But I don't think there will be listings.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

mccg said:


> Did you restart TivoWeb? I think you have to do a full restart after a lineup change.


I did - made no difference

I've rebooted Tivo today (to make sure my recovery or /var/hack had all gone OK) and now Tivoweb seems to agree with Tivo

Not quite sure why a reboot is different to a Tivoweb full restart though


----------



## fireshipjohn (Oct 30, 2002)

Just forced a daily call and its still wrong! 9/10 @ 11:00
Good job there's nothing on Sky2 either


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

fireshipjohn said:


> Just forced a daily call and its still wrong! 9/10 @ 11:00
> Good job there's nothing on Sky2 either


Then you have something wrong with your TiVo as it was fixed yesterday - I got a message last night.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Me too

Message says



> Added:
> 860 CHALJKP
> Deleted:
> 860 IPLAY
> ...


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Don't forget to add 109 as a channel. Despite it having been 'moved', if you hadn't added it as 107 before it won't be in your channels now, as I just found.

I didn't add it as 107 before because it was a conflict with Sky 2.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

ozsat said:


> But I don't think there will be listings.


Do you just mean no listings at the moment? Or never?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I don't know.

Is it a major channel that should have them?


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

It's a lot more major than some of the channels we currently get listings for! I would certainly like to be able to record shows from it without setting manual recordings.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

ozsat said:


> Is it a major channel that should have them?


According to the UKTV Press Release "Watch debuted as the 3rd biggest Pay TV channel." It had more viewers than its sister channel G.O.L.D. which is listed.

I'm a bit concerned that when significant new channels are launched listings aren't being provided. e.g. Discovery added Military History (Sky 531) to their lineup but despite the other Discovery channels being listed there is no sign of listings for 531.

For me not adding major new channels to the EPG is much more worrying than the recent loss of Suggestions - without listings the TiVo service offers nothing.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

DX30 said:


> For me not adding major new channels to the EPG is much more worrying than the recent loss of Suggestions - without listings the TiVo service offers nothing.


Hear Hear

Never used suggestions

The whole point of the Tivo interface is easy scheduling of recordings BY PROGRAM NAME (not by time) and automatic searching for wishlists and season passes - none of which is possible without listings (which, after all, is all we get for our subscription these days)

If it's a one-off (or two-off) then OK, but if it's a trend it's a NASTY one 

Phil G


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

PhilG said:


> The whole point of the Tivo interface is easy scheduling of recordings BY PROGRAM NAME (not by time) and automatic searching for wishlists and season passes


... and suggestions.

To me, suggestions was part of the selling point. It was what made it even more clever because it could learn your viewing habits and provide similar programmes.

What I found is it would often record programmes I liked a lot but didn't want to set up a season pass and have them fill up the disc. If there was spare space, it would record them as suggestions which would be very useful when there was nothing else on that I wanted to watch.

Maybe it's only relevant to people like me who haven't upgraded their hard disc(s) though, as they have limited space and can't just set up season passes for all these kinds of filler shows they may be interested in.

Sadly I'll never see the like again as it surely must be patented and no way anyone else can do the same. Sky have the nearest thing and that's just a handful of shows they want to promote, not what you are interested in, and wastes disc space.



ozsat said:


> Is it a major channel that should have them?


With their prime time show being Richard and Judy and content looking like the worst of both ITV and BBC's daytime telly, I'd say it's not worth bothering with. However it's the kind of stuff that does feature on "major" channels, even if it's rubbish.

Point is though, we shouldn't have a situation where features are ignored when they go wrong (like with suggestions), just because they are only of interest to some.

All channels should have listings if they can. In fact one of the powers of TiVo is diminished without such listings. For example, say a "minor" channel just happened to one day have a one off showing of that programme or keyword you've had on your wishlist for ages. With listings only on major channels, you have the wishlist potential reduced.


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

ozsat said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Is it a major channel that should have them?


I read somewhere (couldn't find the link again, sorry) that their audience share in prime time made them the third biggest pay tv channel after Sky1 and Living.


----------



## Rob Randall (Nov 28, 2002)

As 'Watch' is on the front page of the Sky EPG and is part of the UKtv group of channels I think it should have listings. As far as I know all their other channels have listings on TiVo.

Maybe because they are now rebranding their channels with silly names (on the back of the Dave 'success') then people no longer recognise them and group them with niche channels such as SmileTV and Nuts.


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

Interestingly, UKTV use "Pete's Razor" when questioned about this issue:



> Thank you for your email.
> 
> This falls within the responsibility of Sky, rather than UKTV.
> 
> ...


Quite why they think it's Sky's fault I cannot fathom!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Just checked the TV Guide on my Virgin V+ box and it has full listings for Watch & Watch +1 but nothing on my Tivo EPG


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

The SKY EPG also seems to have full listings, so perhaps UKTV think that Sky should be feeding them into the Tivo listings?


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

I've just had an email from Tribune telling me they will be adding guide data for Watch 'in the near future'.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

britcub said:


> I've just had an email from Tribune telling me they will be adding guide data for Watch 'in the near future'.


Can we get them to do "Channel M" next?

And for those who have never watched it, it's a channel based in Manchester, owned by Guardian Media Group, with its studios in the iconic Urbis building near Victoria Station.

They have some good music shows on if you need a reason to dip in. In fact I would say they show more music than MTV does thesedays.

Manc Tony (born Crumpsall Hospital).


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd second Channel M... but I'd say it's a bit of an obscure minority channel unfortunately, so seems unlikely to be added!


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

A third for Channel M, so I can pick up when Frank Sidebottom is on


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Watch (and +1) should be in Friday evening's update.


----------



## daveh (Sep 3, 2001)

Is there the slightest chance that they will ever get around to adding programme data for The History Channel's Military History on Sky channel 531? Sigh.....


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Correct listings for Paramount Comedy would be nice too.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Paramount 1 should have be fixed in this evening's update - all looks OK here


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Yeah, looks okay today. For how long though? I find frequently Paramount's listings are wrong. Not always but they just seem to get out of sync a lot. I often don't bother with Paramount as I know when I see something I'm interested in, what's actually on isn't what I wanted to watch.

Same goes for Cartoon Network (wrong again at least partly today).

Is it just these channels make a lot of last minute changes that don't make it in time?

Anyway, Watch listings are up now


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

daveh said:


> Is there the slightest chance that they will ever get around to adding programme data for The History Channel's Military History on Sky channel 531? Sigh.....


I've just noticed Military History has listings :up: Well done TiVo


----------



## daveh (Sep 3, 2001)

DX30 said:


> I've just noticed Military History has listings :up: Well done TiVo


Yes, well done indeed.


----------

